# What color is closest to C3??



## addictedtomac85 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey girls, 

I have always used Studio Fix (the powder) and in that I am either C3 or C4. Right now I am in between the two since I am loosing my tan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. But I will be back to just a C3 pretty soon. Anyways, I am interested in trying a liquid foundation and I am wondering which color would work for me since the liquid foundations don't come in the C's. Would NC30 work for me??? I am not sure how the conversion would work. Anyone???


----------



## kaexbabey (Sep 24, 2008)

i'd like to know this too, except i'm the other way around. i'm usually nc37-40 but i wanna check out the c's in studio fix powder since nc37-40 fix fluid looks fine, but compared to my neck, it seems to be not yellow enough.


----------



## lara (Sep 24, 2008)

Moved to an appropriate forum.


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addictedtomac85* 

 
_Hey girls, 

I have always used Studio Fix (the powder) and in that I am either C3 or C4. Right now I am in between the two since I am loosing my tan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But I will be back to just a C3 pretty soon. Anyways, I am interested in trying a liquid foundation and I am wondering which color would work for me since the liquid foundations don't come in the C's. Would NC30 work for me??? I am not sure how the conversion would work. Anyone???_

 
It's hard to say for the two reasons: 

1) depending on which liquid foundation you are looking for they do not all match the same way. But if you are looking at the Studio Fix fluid it's widely known that they run darker than the SF counterpart (do a search and you'll find posts). I am C35 and I thought the closest in SFF was NC30. 

2) also C3, C4 if my memory serves me correctly is the original line of SF MAC came out with. Since then they've added C30, C40 which confuses the matter even further. I don't know if there's a difference between C3 and C30? I imagine there must be....I strongly suggest you try them out in person but if you are no where near one and if pressed to my best guess is NC25 possibly even NC20.


----------



## addictedtomac85 (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

  It's hard to say for the two reasons: 

1) depending on which liquid foundation you are looking for they do not all match the same way. But if you are looking at the Studio Fix fluid it's widely known that they run darker than the SF counterpart (do a search and you'll find posts). I am C35 and I thought the closest in SFF was NC30. 

2) also C3, C4 if my memory serves me correctly is the original line of SF MAC came out with. Since then they've added C30, C40 which confuses the matter even further. I don't know if there's a difference between C3 and C30? I imagine there must be....I strongly suggest you try them out in person but if you are no where near one and if pressed to my best guess is NC25 possibly even NC20.  
 
I was looking at the Select Foundation but I wasn't completely sold on that either. It is hard for me to get to a counter cause the closest one is a hour away so it makes switching foundations a total pain in the butt. That being said with the Fall weather my skin is feeling really dry with the Studio Fix powder. 
I know that I asked a MA a while ago what the difference was between the C3 and C30 and she total me that the C3 was more for yellow tones and the C30 was for people with more olive tones. 
If you are C35 that would mean that you are potentially more olive toned than I am but since the C3 is a little light on me and the C4 is right now a little dark on me and I am wondering if maybe I would fall into the same place as you into with the NC30. That being said you were talking about SFF and not the Select. I am not sure how close the color are between those two either. 
I am tempted to order the Select foundation in NC30.


----------



## anshu7 (Sep 26, 2008)

I would say u shud be either nc25 or nc 30. foundation lines in mac do go one shade lighter or darker.so keep tht in mind wen u select the foundation. but my guess is u wud be nc30


----------



## RoseyPosey (Sep 26, 2008)

In Studio Fix powder im NC 40, mine isnt C or whatver? Thats weird. In studio Fix fluid, im liek NC 30. SFF runs dark!


----------



## addictedtomac85 (Sep 30, 2008)

So I decided to make the trip to MAC counter the other day to be sure what colour I am instead of guessing. 
I got NC30 in the Select foundation. I would say it is closest to my Studio Fix powder C3. Also I asked the MA if there was any colour between C3 and C4 and she showed me that the NC40. So that is pretty much exactly what RoseyPosey said. 
Hope that helps anyone who might be wondering how the colours convert on those.


----------

